# How many poops a day?



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

just curious...the Pud makes 3/day: one first thing in the a.m., one while skiing in the afternoon, one in late afternoon/evening. 

But I'm interested in the natural variation in pooping schedules...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted 2 per day but since I only take them on leash in the afternoon/evening I'm not 100% sure. I think the poop on their first trip out in the morning and on our evening walk.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I voted two because, while it's usually just one, sometimes after they run a lot or go in the saltwater, they'll do one more small one before we head home.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker does 2-3 per day. He is 5.5 months and eats twice a day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yeah- mine are all 11 months and older, and they eat once a day now. The Whippets won't eat their food if I feed twice a day, and the Golden is a pig but she does fine on once a day, and a snack in the morning.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Twice a day, each time he is walked


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

I would say between two and three times a day. Our dog moves freely both inside and outside the house and we get to know when he has pooped because he has the funny habit of coming running all excited and tail-wagging back into the house to inform us in his own way that he left something for us to pick in the back garden.
Although from where exactly so much poop per day comes is a mystery to me... Axel eats only once a day


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

Fargo, 8 months, poops twice in the morning, once in the afternoon and once during his evening walk. 
Alex, 12 yrs, poops twice a day, once in the morning and then again at night. They both eat twice a day


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

About two times a day. Unless he goes to a dog park. He loves to poop about 2 or 3 times at the dog park...I think he just enjoys watching me go back and forth with the pooper scooper.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky eats once per day.

He poops once per day...I think


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby usually poops once a day, unless he runs around like a maniac later in the day, he may go again after all that running, but it's normally once a day.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Their meals are divided between AM/PM, as all dogs meals should be. No dog should eat just one big meal per day.

It's hard to provide a definitive answer regarding their pooping schedule because it depends upon so many variable: their exercise that day, the temperature outside, how often they're let out during the afternoon, etc. On average, Goldie usually goes 3x/day & Aspen 2/day.


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

K9 Passion said:


> Their meals are divided between AM/PM, as all dogs meals should be. No dog should eat just one big meal per day.
> 
> You are right. We started that way, but one day Axel just refused to eat in the mornings. We tried everything but had to give up, there was just no way around it and he seemed content and perfectly happy with one meal a day. The vet said two meals are ideal because the dry dog food swells in the stomach, sometimes with lethal results if the amount of food blocks the thorax cavity or if the stomach turns sometimes causing heart failure.
> The best way to avoid negative consequences was to cut water for at least one hour after his meal, the water makes the dry food swell even more in the stomach. We then give him his water bowl back for the next 24 hours until his next meal.


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Too many...we are switching her food lol


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny has been free fed since we got her. She gets a certain amount per day and eats it over the course of 24 hours, nibbling a bit from time to time.

She's had 2 poo's a day since we got her too. One in the morning and then her 4:00 poo. You could set a clock by it and never be more than a few minutes off.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Murphy is 11 weeks old. He does about 5 per day right now. First thing in the morning, after breakfast, after lunch, after dinner, and in the late evening.

Tucker 16 months old....I believe a couple of times per day. I don't have him on the leash, so not 100% sure.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

When you were 15 years old, on the cusp of a life in which you'd cruise all over creation, party til dawn, and become an object of desire for hotties of the gender of your choice, did you ever imagine that one day you'd spend your Saturday night posting about how many times a day your dog does his business?


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

Bailey is the scottish, british, commonwealth, european, olympic and world champion pooper. He goes 3 or 4 times in the morning and again 1 / 2 times in the afternoon.
Personally, im a once a day girl.:


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife is the poop statistician in our house. She can tell you when, how often, and what type it is. She's asleep right now and it would not go over well if I woke her to inquire about poop details, so I am going to guess she would say once per day and on occasion twice per day.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> When you were 15 years old, on the cusp of a life in which you'd cruise all over creation, party til dawn, and become an object of desire for hotties of the gender of your choice, did you ever imagine that one day you'd spend your Saturday night posting about how many times a day your dog does his business?


Funny  
Actually, when I was 15 I was a geeky kid who was catching bugs and worms to feed to my salamanders and spent most of my time with my dog (a german hunting terrier). I was well-versed in the pooping schedules of both dogs and newts and much fuzzier on those of the opposite sex


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie twice a day, one in the am one in the pm. Usually about 1/2hr after he eats.


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

Lily goes usually 3 times a day. Always first thing in the morning, then after both meals


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If I was that busy, I'd be pooped too 

-Larry



Pudden said:


> just curious...the Pud makes 3/day: one first thing in the a.m., one while skiing in the afternoon, one in late afternoon/evening.
> 
> But I'm interested in the natural variation in pooping schedules...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted 3, but it differs. they eat morning & night, poops depend on how active we are that day. but when one goes, the other usually follows.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

2X per day...morning and evening. Three if we go somewhere special in the middle of the day just to keep me on my toes with those poopy bags.

When Jester was a pup he earned the nickname "Sirpoopsalot" : We were beginning to wonder where it was all coming from.  Yes I understand the digestion process  but this pup pooped a LOT! Things naturally leveled out as he matured.


----------

